

Sean Parker as Jim Clark 2.0, and the return of the dotcom boom (2006) - numair
http://public.numair.com/2006_parker.html

======
numair
I wrote this paper in 2006. I don't really write anything publicly anymore,
and I even took this one offline after noticing a bunch of annoying blogger-
journalists passing off bits of it as their own insights; that being said, I
felt that this paper needed to be brought back to the surface.

I'm very interested to read what the HN community thinks of this paper, as
most of you probably never saw it when it was published.

